# Black Screen while starting up Warcraft 3 [RESOLVED]



## Dorin85 (Mar 20, 2007)

I recently reinstalled Windows XP on my machine. When I try to start up WC3 the screen goes dark and seems to go into 800x600 resolution then the windows bar appears while the rest of the screen is still black.

When I Ctrl+Alt+Del and view the processes it shows that the Task Manager is taking up 99% of the resources and when I "End Process" wc3.exe it closes fine and my PC returns to normal.

1.) I have the latest driver for my GeForce 6600 GT. I've tried reverting to an older driver to see if it was just an issue with that version but it doesn't help.

2.) I've tried installing new BIOS drivers for my Motherboard. It didn't help.

3.) I've tried reinstalling WC3 and that too didn't work.

I'd really appreciate some advice. I'm having DOTA withdrawl!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Black Screen while starting up Warcraft 3*

Welcome to TSF, Dorin.

Please run through all the steps listed under "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and post back with results.


----------



## Dorin85 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen while starting up Warcraft 3*

Thanks, I'm sorry I should have mentioned a little more about my specs.

I have Direct X 9.0c

I have Windows XP.

I have a GeForce 6600 GT with the latest driver.

I have an SB Audigy 2 ZS audio card with the latest driver.

Warcraft 3 is fully updated.

When I reinstalled windows I installed the following drivers:
Audio
Video
Direct X
BIOS
All of the Windows Updates

I uninstalled DivX thinking that it might have been causing this but it didn't work either.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Black Screen while starting up Warcraft 3*

Did you install your motherboard chipset drivers when you reinstalled XP?

Go to Start > Run > *dxdiag* > Display tab to run the DirectX tests.


----------



## Dorin85 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen while starting up Warcraft 3*

I ran the DirectX tests and they all passed but I havn't installed my latest drivers for my chipset. I can't figure out where to download it.

Here's my Motherboard Specs:

Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. Diablo 1.xx
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 3.11 08/31/2004


----------



## Dorin85 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen while starting up Warcraft 3*

Here's what worked, I downloaded CPUZ and found out my chipset is nForce3 150.

I downloaded the appropriate driver and it fixed the issue.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Black Screen while starting up Warcraft 3*

Glad to hear it's working again. Enjoy your game!


----------



## wrekt (Sep 21, 2008)

i have the exact same problem as you but i dont know how to find drivers for my motherboard because i have no info of my manufacturer or anything about my motherboard so is till have the black screen problem please help... if you know how to find info about ur motherboard and how to download drivers for it plz help


----------



## wrekt (Sep 21, 2008)

also.... i am not sure that my motherboard chipset is the problem but thats the only thing i can think of but i can also play world of warcraft and counterstrike with no problems its just wc3 so i would like some help of how ot solve this


----------



## beansetsu (Jan 21, 2009)

i also have the same problem.. when i first run Wc3 it shows the intro but when it starts to have the menu, my screen turns black, i can hear the sound but there is nothing on the display.. my computer runs smoothly with other games such as Counter strike source which is heavier that what wc3 is. i tried to reinstall the program but it did not work! how do we fix this problem?

Computer specs:

AMD athlon 64x2 processor 2.50GHz
Samsung 1GB DDR2
40GB HDD
256Mb Nvidia video card


----------



## beansetsu (Jan 21, 2009)

nevermind.. i got it working!! its just my monitor not able to support 1024x768x32 resolution on wc3.. i used my other monitor to try it and it worked! I was able to see the screen. I then adjusted the setting into 800x600x32 and tried it to my monitor.. its working now..ü:grin:


----------



## krem4opld (Aug 28, 2010)

hmmm well i have the black screen problem too ... the thing with the resolution doesnt work ... The game just automatically changes the resolution to like 800x600 or 640x480 and i have to crtl+alt+del .... 

Can anyone explaim to me how to fix this ... i have the drivers for my video card, motherboard, audio and i have DirectX 9.0c , my system is XP SP2 x32

i reinstalled the windows and after that the black screen problem came 
I ran a test to see if i have the specs for the game and i do ( canyourunit.com )

I reinstalled the game 8 times total and tried 3 different torrents and 2 times i installed the game from my 6 year old CDs ... and STILL it didnt work any better ... 

Please guys help me fix this ... i read the comments above but i couldnt understand how to fix this, 
I cant tell you more specs of my pc cuz i dont rly know how .... 1.6 Ghz proceros + NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 + 512 mb RAM 

I say it again ... its not the drivers cuz they are as up to date as i could update from NVIDIAs' website...


----------



## omar manchester (Feb 20, 2011)

i have had this problem too and i have updated my computer several times and i installed a lot of programs but the black screen wasn't gone.then i fond the solution in my case the problem was in the resolution of the game and to change it from outside the game visit this site it will explain you how to do it .it will just take a few minutes.
the site link : Foole's WC3 Resolution Changer


----------



## nylorclapz (Aug 1, 2011)

im using windows 7 ultimate
but i have this issue too....
i've been downloading a lot of programs to fix it.. but still doesn't work
MY SPECS.
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4600 @ 2.40GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz


----------

